# What to put on new 7430 JD



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Just trying to figure out what to put on 7430JD Horst swing wing 12-18 Daniels 3in1 not sure yet anyone have opinons? Is there something else or new I havent come across yet I am all ears. 
Thanks and by the way I will not be putting a loader on this tractor.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

What are you looking to plow with the tractor?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

mcwlandscaping;1304172 said:


> What are you looking to plow with the tractor?


I'll take a wild guess and say "Snow"


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

SHoule has some options for you. And harnesses to fit your 7 series Deere.

Front Mounts:
http://www.shoule.com/arctic_lt3_an.htm
http://www.shoule.com/winter_an.htm

Rear 3pt Mount:
http://www.shoule.com/snow_g2_an.htm


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Go with a 4000 series 12-18ft Snowing you won't be disappointed. The 3in1 is to heavy for your tractor. The Horst Harness is parrallel lift which sets it apart from the others. JMO I will say the Houle looks to be a very good blade and I know they make a good product.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I also say Horst, only plowed with ours 1 year and do not have a comparison but versatility and built quality is outstanding. Parallel lift reaches maybe 5' or higher


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

JD Dave;1304426 said:


> Go with a 4000 series 12-18ft Snowing you won't be disappointed. The 3in1 is to heavy for your tractor. The Horst Harness is parrallel lift which sets it apart from the others. JMO I will say the Houle looks to be a very good blade and I know they make a good product.


Thats what my plan was but thought I would throw it out there anyway, got a good price on one today. I did price a 3in1 Daniels today and I felt like I had been violated when I heard the price plow and harness 27k holy cow!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

SNOWLORD;1304457 said:


> Thats what my plan was but thought I would throw it out there anyway, got a good price on one today. I did price a 3in1 Daniels today and I felt like I had been violated when I heard the price plow and harness 27k holy cow!


Wow! must be 40k in Canada.....that is stupid.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

CGM Inc.;1304485 said:


> Wow! must be 40k in Canada.....that is stupid.


Daniels stuff is crazy priced, it's built well but not that well.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

Check out SSTA.info. I have 7'-11' front plow and harness and 7'-11' rear 3point back blade. They're stuff is built very well. Don't know the pricing compared to others but I paid about 23k CDN for everything. Only downside on my new holland TN95Da is that the front end is too light. Gonna be filling the front tires with calcium next week.


----------



## Turf Guy (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree with JD Dave..... Horst has a nice plow, good value for the money... have one and love it!!
Martatch makes good equipment too if your in or near Ontario....


----------



## gvm (Nov 1, 2010)

SNOWLORD;1304128 said:


> Just trying to figure out what to put on 7430JD Horst swing wing 12-18 Daniels 3in1 not sure yet anyone have opinons? Is there something else or new I havent come across yet I am all ears.
> Thanks and by the way I will not be putting a loader on this tractor.


Take a look at our products for your 7430JD


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

gvm;1315092 said:


> Take a look at our products for your 7430JD


Lol. Did you not see my post above?

Fyi, SNOWLORD and I have already went over prices. He was pretty disgusted to hear that a front blade with harness for his tractor was well over $20,000. I actually had a dicussion with Micheal B. yesterday about this very customer and SHoule's US prices.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

You could put on one of these, it would certainly make heads turn.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice. We're thinking about buying a green tractor this year but it might be Kubota orange (0% finance, dealer with 10 kms)


----------

